# Muslim blended/step family



## SisterC (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi


I was looking for a place where people who practise Islam can talk about raising their husband's children. I found a place online but it is only for nasty people.


Does anyone else need someone to talk to about step-children etc?


----------

